# Chaudiere Lodge



## BigRedOne (Jul 1, 2012)

Just received this email:

Last Minute Availability 

Hi there folks,  we have some last minute availability from July 1st to the 7th.  For last minute rates and information call Steve at;

(519) 939-2455 or (705) 763-2220

And enjoy your Canada Day!

The Chaudiere Lodge
P.O box 72 Dokis Bay
Monetville, Ontario L0N1S2


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jul 4, 2012)

*A unique timesharing opportunity*

If you are a fisherman, it doesn't get any better than Chaudiere Lodge in the world of timesharing.  Great fishing, excellent food prepared by chefs, good lodging, campfires, etc.


----------

